# Which is the best golf ball (high handicap)



## silkyuk9

Hi.

I've tried loads of golf balls to get the best feel and distance for me, from Titleist PTS SOLO to NOODLE, ive tried cheaper balls like PINNACLE and TOP FLIGHT. I still haven't found the perfect ball for me I don't think. I would imagine most golfers search for the ball for them so I thought I would ask this question.

I am a 21 handicapper i'm not a bad golfer really, but tend to find trouble along the way and usually get the odd 7 on my card and a few 6's, thats why i'm a 21. If i could keep out of danger I proberly could make 16 to 18 handicapper. 

I use a Ping G2 driver and Slingshot irons, Fusion 3 wood and Taylormade V-Steel 5 wood. at the moment i'm using Titleist PTS SOLO balls but i'm not sure that they are right for me. 

In your humble opinion what are the best balls for a high handicapper to use, im looking for a nice straight driver and not really bothered if the ball is not as long as other balls, as long as they are the ball that is most likely for a higher handicapper to use.

THANKS.


----------



## fitz-uk

Most higher handicappers will use whatever balls they have in their bag 

Topflites etc.

If you are looking for something specificly better than the pts solo, have you tried the titleist nxt? This is what I use, much prefer these.


----------



## silkyuk9

fitz-uk said:


> Most higher handicappers will use whatever balls they have in their bag
> 
> Topflites etc.
> 
> If you are looking for something specificly better than the pts solo, have you tried the titleist nxt? This is what I use, much prefer these.


Thnx, What is the difference between solo and nxt??


----------



## fitz-uk

I wont go into technobabble as you can find all the info on the titleist website but for me the difference is that the nxt is slightly softer than the pts solo, so there is a little more spin and control on the ball. Without running the risk of when you hit the odd bad shot of cutting the ball in half like the old ballatas.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Mizuno

Top Flight D2 (any of them). Great balls for a great price. I'm a 10-capper & I love them.


----------



## indiginit

the SoLo by titleist is designed for slower swing speeds, so you might want to steer clear of those if you swing hard. getting your swing speed measured is really important for ball fitting.

Top-Flight makes some fine balls. and at a very good price.

the lower-end Calloway balls are nice too. i like the HX HOT in the 25US range. the NXT (titleist) are good balls in the range as well.

i would go with some top-flite's. pick one that fits your game. i hit a few of their 'feel' balls last summer and was pleasantly surprised. 

if you tend to hook or slice a lot, look for something with 'reduced spin off the driver.'

if you cant control the spin, you don't want it off the tee. 

YIPEEEEEE!!!!! spring has hit the midwest.


----------



## Itz LiGhTz X

Bridgestone B330 RX :- Designed for slower clubhead speeds with a tour level cover <3


----------



## Indacup

Even though you offered some specifics about your game, there are more areas that need to be learned...for example what is your swing speed? When you miss a target is it left or right? Does your approach shot roll off the green or fall in front?


More detail will result in better answers!


----------



## GolferJosh

I'm a high handicap as well.

I know most high handicappers will just use whatever, but I honestly think it's a good idea to find a ball you really like and stay with it. A friend of mine always says "We aren't good enough to tell a difference", and while I know the difference isn't huge, I can slightly tell a difference in some balls.

As of last season, I have narrowed my favorite ball down to 2 different ones. The Titleist NXT and the Bridgestone e6.


----------



## FrogsHair

Give the Bridgestone line of golf balls a try. I have, at one time or another, used everything out there. I still like the e-6 and e-7 Bridgestone balls the best. The B-330 is a good ball, but the less expensive e-6 & e-7 play just as well for me.

The problem I find most with golf balls is the manufacturers seem to want to change what is always working well, to something that is more improved. More times than not, the new, improved model, does not play as well. This makes the end user (customer) start a new search for a new ball for their game. This does not seem to be the case with Bridgestone.


----------

